
Simple way to create disposable chat rooms or integrate chat into your website - mlakkadshaw
http://deadsimplechat.com
======
heatish
Does seem a bit broken, some simple validation on names and rate
limiting/checking for duplicates on messages will help from people spamming
and trying to get script tags to run.

A set height and Overflow:scroll on the livechat div as well as the user list
div seems pretty mandatory as well.

"Private" rooms seem to be getting the broadcasts from everyone or everyone is
being placed into the same 'private' room, can't tell which.

I can open up as many 'user' views as I want with the same session id (on
connection if session id exists load them into the chat else prompt them for
the username).

edit: I see the validation now, checking if sessionStorage.username is
undefined doesn't seem to be working though. Refreshing the page breaks as
well, never triggers the loadhistory event that way.

It's cool, socket.io is pretty awesome, needs a little more work though

------
domparise
Seems like a functional chat system, but it seems too simple to be of any use
for a web application, with the whole thing being held in-memory.

Try adding your disposable rooms to my chat app, which has direct/private
messages, persistence, and a lot less code.

[https://github.com/dparise/chat-app](https://github.com/dparise/chat-app)

------
fit2rule
I think I find Together.js a little easier to use and integrate. At least, it
passes the Grandma test - as in "Grandma, go to this site and press the
Together button.."

[https://togetherjs.com/](https://togetherjs.com/)

------
ents
There's a few hundred people in the "private" chat that I just generated...

------
jtshana92
lol broken as all hell

